# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Alcatel via Country/Provider more updated, zZStuff&Calc v0.03b

## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Alcatel via Country/Provider more updated,zZStuff&Calc v0.03b*  *First in the World into add Alcatel ****d models by selecting Country/Provider. Now is more easy. Dont worry if you cannot see the providerId in sticker*   
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
What New:
---------------------------------------------------- *- Added Alcatel ****d models by selecting Country/Operator
- Added SFR 151, 132
- Added ZTE Z525, X632, ZTE-G X632, MOVISTAR MATCH*
----------------------------------------------------  *Now with this update we have 4 ways for calculate Alcatel ****d models codes:* *- via Country/Operator
- via Customization Code (X#######)
- via ProviderID
- via Alcatel heuristic (EXCLUSIVE WORLD FIRST) Heuristic Unique and  Exclusive way to support Alcatel PID without release at the market....  and tested with Most Wanted TELCEL MEXICO* (Full tested with *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*)...   *Thx to @JoseDavido & @marlon for Telcel models test report*  *Important detail: OT209a from Telcel have removed Tx/Rx, so our solution is unique.* 
We working hard to make the life more easy every week to our customers...   *All zZKey Features are standalone and not required internet connection.   It's time To Fly  Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

